# 2 from todays walk down the Quayside.



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Went down the Quayside with my new Sigma 10-20mm lens to see what it could do.

Here are 2 photos that I took.


EDBOOKLESSPHOTOGRAPHY.CO.UKIMG_0312hdr by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


River Tyne Mono by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Cracking!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Absolute crackers!!

Seeing photographs like this makes me want to buy a good camera again, but having borrowed my works dSLR for the Christmas break I haven't bothered to even turn it on. Think my enthusiasm is gone for it.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

martyp said:


> Absolute crackers!!
> 
> Seeing photographs like this makes me want to buy a good camera again, but having borrowed my works dSLR for the Christmas break I haven't bothered to even turn it on. Think my enthusiasm is gone for it.


I try to get out every week - sometimes I get absolute crap like earlier this week and then other days I seem to do ok.

As an accountant which if I am honest puts me to sleep I find photography a very rewarding hobby - a bit like detailing.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

It opens up a whole new world doesnt it Ed? The clouds were epic this morning and you caught some in shot 1  I did a time lapse of them as the sun was breaking through... Theyre my fav type of clouds:thumb: Like the comp of the first and second. Did you try standing at the back of the bridge to get on the walkway of the inner edge where youre standing? Its tricky shooting on the bridge innit with the people walking as it bounces loads dunnit! 
Great to see youre getting out  Ive been shopping today 
Phil


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I stood right at the front of the bridge - never thought about standing at the back if I am honest! I know what you mean about it bouncing up and down but I was really lucky that it was actually quiet down the Quayside for once! 

With the first image I was really lucky - as when I first got down the Quayside it was really dull...

Phil - I've sent you a message on FlickR about a photo competion that the Metro are running. Thought you might be interested... although you'll probably beat my entry so I should have kepy quiet


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking Shots:thumb: Loving the first one.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> I stood right at the front of the bridge - never thought about standing at the back if I am honest! I know what you mean about it bouncing up and down but I was really lucky that it was actually quiet down the Quayside for once!
> 
> With the first image I was really lucky - as when I first got down the Quayside it was really dull...
> 
> Phil - I've sent you a message on FlickR about a photo competion that the Metro are running. Thought you might be interested... although you'll probably beat my entry so I should have kepy quiet


I have a few like yours one from when i was there at sunset but havnt edited them. Heres one from that day.

Into the sunset (as seen in The Granary Gallery @ Arts Centre Washington - Dec 6th 2011 - Jan 14th 2012) by gizto29, on Flickr

I had to go to 20 mm for this and still had to clone one cable out lol My friend has a fisheye shot from where i mentioned and it looks great. 
Thanks for the headsup on the Metro comp 
My mate Dave came runner up in the Reflect Comp (shot of Easington Beach with the Moon)
Phil


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice photo there Phil - there are some awesome photographers in the North East from what I can see on FlickR.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great shots Eddie

I really like 1 - I think No.2 needs a little more contrast to make it really "pop"


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning shot the first one


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

great stuff


----------

